# I carry your heart with me



## grumpypionus

Hello All! Thanks for having me on this forum. I'm new and slowly slowly trying to learn Polish... like 3 words a month slowly. ha. My boyfriend is Polish, for his Valentine's day, could someone help me translate this line from E.E. Cumming's poem?_* "I carry your heart with me"*_ I really do appreciate the help, and may pop back in while I try to grasp this language to ask for help. Thanks again!!


Here is the full poem if you need the context:

*[I carry your heart with me (I carry it in]*

  I carry your heart with me (I carry it in 
my heart Ii am never without it (anywhere 
 I go you go, my dear; and whatever is done 
 by only me is your doing, my darling) 
[...]


----------



## Sorror

The translation would be: "_Noszę Twoje serce z sobą_".


----------



## grumpypionus

Thank you very very much. I appreciate it!


----------



## Thomas1

Hello and welcome to the forum, Grumpy Pionus. 

I'd suggest a tad different version: _Noszę Twoje serce ze sobą._

PS: you can quote up to four lines/sentences.


----------



## Sorror

Just to not confuse grumpypionus too much, they're both correct and interchangable _(z sobą_, _ze sobą_). I myself prefer the former.


----------



## Thomas1

Sure. I believe there may be regional differences. The meaning is exactly the same in both cases.


----------



## dn88

I prefer _"ze sobą"_ because it's much easier to pronounce.


----------



## hopipolla

Grumpypionus, if you want you can find translation of this poem (by great polish poet Stanisław Barańczak) here:
http://poema.pl/publikacja/4721-star-star-star-nosze-twe-serce-z-soba


----------



## Polilotte

This is my "homemade' version:

Noszę twoje serce w moim sercu
Nigdy się z nim nie rozstaję
A cokolwiek bym robiła
To tak jak robiłbyś to ty, Mój Najdroższy


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, Grumpy Pionus.
> 
> I'd suggest a tad different version: _Noszę Twoje serce ze sobą._
> 
> PS: you can quote up to four lines/sentences.



I'm aware that the translation is perfectly correct both lexically and grammatically, but I admit that I have never heard or read such an expression in Polish. It can occur only in a translation, and it sounds strange.* 
I think that the closest expression that sounds natural would be "jesteś bliski mojemu sercu". 

 * Even though there is a war song "Serce w plecaku".


----------



## dn88

Ben Jamin said:


> I'm aware that the translation is perfectly correct both lexically and grammatically, but I admit that I have never heard or read such an expression in Polish. It can occur only in a translation, and it sounds strange.*


Well, it's poetry. 

I guess the original English expression is not often used in everyday conversation.


----------



## grumpypionus

I think I chickened out for Valentine's Day. This may be too sentimental...but I definitely stashed this away for later use. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Leafka

Maybe 'noszę cię w swoim sercu'? I am aware it is not the exact translation, but I guess it conveys the meaning quite well - and is more often used in Polish


----------



## Ben Jamin

Leafka said:


> Maybe 'noszę cię w swoim sercu'? I am aware it is not the exact translation, but I guess it conveys the meaning quite well - and is more often used in Polish


Good! It sounds much more natural for me.


----------

